# Fastest DDR3 Laptop Memory



## hoax32 (Mar 17, 2015)

Good morning guys.
I am looking for the fastest available DDR3 laptop memory for my mobile gaming laptop.
The integrated HD8330 relies on the main memory so speed is crucial.
Up to 1600MHz (PC12800) is supported - anything above clocks down.
I am looking for a single 8GB memory stick with the best timing.
1600MHz or above - EVERY MB/s count.
Dual channel is not supported and a second Ram stick causes the memory to run at only 1333MHz so my hands are tied and the only option of going above 4GB without loosing bandwidth is a single 8GB 1600MHz stick.

I did some research but this is just not my territory.
Thank you guys.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 17, 2015)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...d=1&N=100007609 600000279 600213066 600006157

edit:
if you need ddr3l all of the above are 1.35v
also i dont think timings matter that much if you are gaming.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 17, 2015)

Hoax32....

You have an HD 8330...that probably means you're sporting an A4 5000 with a  single channel memory controller.  One thing to double check is that I think you're dealing with low voltage memory as well.  So, 1.35v...

If it was mine and I was looking for the best(fastest), I'd probably grab something in a Cas 9.  G. Skills Ripjaws are rather popular, but Mushkin makes a newer Blackline in this particular setting, I'd probably go for the Mushkin....they've never let me down.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226580

Typing on an e1-1200.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 17, 2015)

hoax32 said:


> Up to 1600MHz (PC12800) is supported - anything above clocks down.


well if that's so ... then 


hoax32 said:


> 1600MHz or above - EVERY MB/s count.


is not really a problem ... just buy some 1600 low timing mem, if anything above clock down.



hoax32 said:


> The integrated HD8330 relies on the main memory so speed is crucial.


well yes ... altho it's still DDR3 



hoax32 said:


> I am looking for the fastest available DDR3 laptop memory for my mobile gaming laptop..


the Lenovo X140e is not really a gaming laptop (even if i could play Defiance on low settings on a Athlon 5350 (4x2ghz + HD8400) with 8gb 1866 C10) the HD8330 is a R3 class GPU

end words, i don't think you will squeeze a lot more performances from that laptop by just upgrading the ram within the limits (unless Lenovo did put bios option to run XMP/AMP or outside base specification of 1600mhz being the max)


----------



## hoax32 (Mar 17, 2015)

computer is both 1.5V and low voltage (1.35V) compatible.
As for RAM timing, I had 2 different RAM sticks that made %5 difference in 3D Mark.
As for games - street fighter 4, Left 4 Dead 2 and Resident Evil 5 all play on high.
I made a whole thread about this.
It hands the Intel HD4000 the water with only a 11.6" screen factor.

It is plenty for me


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 17, 2015)

hoax32....I typed in 'HD 8330 Gaming' on Youtube and I was treated to quite a few videos showing your little laptop runs quite a few newer games rather decently...actually quite impressive for an A4 5000 11.6" laptop.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 17, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> hoax32....I typed in 'HD 8330 Gaming' on Youtube and I was treated to quite a few videos showing your little laptop runs quite a few newer games rather decently...actually quite impressive for an A4 5000 11.6" laptop.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Liquid Cool


yes and unlike my Athlon 5350 HD 8400 it's not limited by the 25w TDP iirc.

as i see it, it's fine as it is, changing the RAM would just add more $$$ to the initial cost, tho it will not hurt it to have faster ram (my main concern is the "up to 1600" part and he already has some 1600 in it )


----------



## lZKoce (Mar 17, 2015)

I am running a Corsair Vengenace 1600 mhz memory in my laptop for over a year now. Pretty happy with it. Not the fastest, but it works good and it's not "stock" memory it came with. You could give a chance to G.skill. They make "extreme" laptop memory: http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-1600c9d-8grsl .


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 17, 2015)

I think it's hard to tell if he would gain much of anything or not, maybe a few fps?  I've seen plenty of dual channel tests on Notebook Review and I own Llano(DV6-6135dx), Trinity(Lenovo e535) and Richland(HP Probook 455 G1) laptops that I've tested many different memory configurations on...but with a single channel controller, I just don't have much in the way of experience....  On my own systems, I usually opt for Cas 9 memory and the gain is even minimal there vs Cas 11.

If people have any interest....I'll mention....there are quite a few guys(including myself) buying Trinity and Richland A4 laptops cheaply and then upgrading them to A10-5750m's.  Makes for a decent gaming laptop for those on a tight budget.

I'm currently waiting on an ES chip from China to to upgrade my 455. 

Best,

LC


----------



## hoax32 (Mar 17, 2015)

I need to upgrade to 8GB RAM anyways and I just dont wanna drop the speed to 1333MHz by using both slots.
The reason why I mentioned 1600MHz or faster, is because maybe there might be higher clocked modules with better timing.
My single 4GB module timing is horrid:  11-11-12-28 (8300MB/s read)
With the HD8330 memory bandwidth is the main bottleneck.
My previous 4GB stick only gave me 7790MB/s read and scored over 1000 3D marks lower.
And the only difference between the 2 modules was the brand and timing.
With my current one still having very high timing, I would think that another jump in memory speed is very much possible.

The GSkill module posted above has a 9-9-9-28.
Thats the fastest so far.
Looking for the fastest.
I will report back results once I determine the fastest module and install it.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 17, 2015)

hoax32 said:


> I will report back results once I determine the fastest module and install it.



Please do hoax....I'm curious to see the result.

Best,

LC


----------



## hoax32 (Mar 17, 2015)

OK found another module with even lower timing:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148734

9-9-9-24

And will do liquid


----------



## hoax32 (Mar 18, 2015)

For the non-believers


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 18, 2015)

hoax32 said:


> For the non-believers


nobody wrote of non believing  (since i ran FFXIV ARR on a C2D E8500 with 4gb DDR2 and a R7 240 2gb DDR3 nearly all to the max)

it's just not a gaming laptop, multimedia as it best with a real good price, otherwise my Sony VG21N C2D T3200 GMA X3100 4gb DDR2 who was running Eve Online just fine with all on max  qualify too instead of being a total POS or even my Emachine with a Atom N330 did it quite fine (ok... needed to lower a bit the details ... )

and GTA IV is not CPU dependant (and look pretty bland but that's imho)  try a MMO to have a good laugh (mainly why i turned over intel for cpu, tho luckily i stayed with AMD for GPU .. hell i pay 4time less than a 980 or almost 10time less than the newly released Titan X with my 290...)

altho i will love my 5350 build for some casual bed gaming ... 


edit: i should bench my Macbook Pro early 2008 ... i suspect T8300 2x 2.4 4gb DDR2 667 and a 8600m GT 256 to be enough for some fun .... (if i don't get the famous MBP 2008 2009 issue ... damn you nvidia! *joke*  )


----------



## hoax32 (Mar 18, 2015)

League of Legends gives me 30+ FPS even in intense situations with everything max.
Turn off AA and shadows, leave the rest on high and I have 60 FPS steady.
Street Fighter IV on medium is a steady 60FPS.
Battlefield 3 with max resolution and texture gives me 40+ FPS.

And I consider GTA IV a resource hungry game.
Considering how many years it has been out and that my i7 4710 and GTX 860M OC'ed 2GB GDDR5 could not play it fluently on max is enough for me to determine the horrible porting job.

Name the title - it will play it.
Best at what it does for its price range.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 18, 2015)

hoax32 said:


> Best at what it does for its price range.


that's a fact, for sure.


----------



## hoax32 (Mar 18, 2015)

which other games should i test/film?


----------

